# Just want to say "HI" new to the forum



## Ross (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi

Just joined this forum last week. nice looking place. And the kicker is I only live one town away from the owner of the forum. 

I met a few people at the East Coast Haunters Gathering in Salem. very nice people all very friendly.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome and you still joined!!! lol
Glad to have you here Ross!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Dave didn't scare you off??? j/k he's a great guy

Welcome to the forum! What do you do for the big day? Got pics? We love pics.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi Ross. Glad to see you posting! Welcome to the mad house. :googly:


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hey ross welcome, woo hoo-another new englander


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Ross, yeah, we had a fairly large contingent at the gathering, next year you can wear the T-shirt also, lol.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome
Always nice to see a new face


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi ya Ross!! Welcome!!! Pics!!!! We Want Pics!!!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Ross! Met lots of people at the Salem gathering, just can't remember who everyone was.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome Ross!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hiya ROSS and welcome.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Welcome aboard Ross. I appologize for not being able to put a face to a name, but myself, Black Cat and a few others were the New Jersey Make n Take group. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Ross!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome Ross...
show us your T......shirt


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

One of the Devils Rejects said:


> Welcome aboard Ross. I appologize for not being able to put a face to a name, but myself, Black Cat and a few others were the New Jersey Make n Take group. Glad you had a good time.


Ross was the guy from the back who worked on the Scenic design place.
He was the one who caused Chris to be a bit nervous about his project 

Welcome aboard Ross.

Tom


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum Ross!!!!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Hi there Ross and welcome.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome to your new home for all the haunt info. you could ever want.


----------



## Ross (Jul 27, 2007)

Chris did a great job, he had no reason to be nervous, yes I work as a pro in the scenic world, but I always enjoy others work. Expecially when it is at such a high level as his is.

I manage scenic project both for theatrical and industrial shows.


----------



## Ross (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank you all for the warm welcome


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi Ross. I was at the NE Gathering too. Made me want to join up here. Welcome.


----------



## Ross (Jul 27, 2007)

How could you not join up here all the Haunt Forum t-shirts


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome Ross!!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

*hi*

Hi Ross, welcome to my(our) nightmare 
I think you will like it here!


----------

